# Cabinet Makers and Shopfitters Required​-Brisbane



## UltimateRecruitment (Sep 8, 2014)

Ultimate Recruitment are looking for Shopfitters and Cabinet Makers 

$30 per hour (flat rate)
Ongoing Work
​Various Brisbane Location​s​
Our client is a specialist in shopfitting, cabinetry and fine joinery projects, with a trusted reputation and a vast knowledge of their profession. We are looking for a skilled and Qualified Cabinet Maker​s and Shopfitters​ to start immediately with an ever expanding and respected company. This is a great opportunity to work with skilled tradesmen, who love what they do and who has ongoing work on offer.

To be successful in gain​ing​ ongoing work you must have:
Trade qualifications as a Cabinet Maker​ or Shopfitter​
Minimum 2 years post trade Cabinet Making​ or Shopfitting​ experience
White card
Basic hand tools
Drivers licence and reliable vehicle
Full PPE and basic tools
Registration interviews will be held in our Springwood Office.
Contact us for more information regarding this opportunity. 
1300 730 559


----------

